# 20" Shelby Bike Collection



## blasterracing (Aug 1, 2017)

Finally got a chance to get all of our 20" Shelby bikes together for a picture.  They are all my son's.  He is 22 now and we restored our first one when he was 8. 

Tim, Debbi, and Lee Newmeyer


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 1, 2017)

That's awesome - mini me Shelby museum!


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 1, 2017)

The nicest child size bicycle collection I've ever seen. Thanks for posting the pictures. Wish I could have found some nice vintage 20" bikes like these when our kids were old enough to ride them in the early 1990s.

Dave


----------



## blasterracing (Aug 1, 2017)

ridingtoy said:


> The nicest child size bicycle collection I've ever seen. Thanks for posting the pictures. Wish I could have found some nice vintage 20" bikes like these when our kids were old enough to ride them in the early 1990s.
> 
> Dave



Thanks for the kind remarks.  We had a lot of fun collecting and restoring them together.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 5, 2017)

very cool.


----------



## Reesatheresa (Aug 12, 2017)

The Donald Duck bike is more beautiful in person!  Thanks for sharing your collection at the Shelby Bike Days.  My daughter still talks about that one!

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikermaniac (Aug 25, 2017)

Awesome!!


----------

